# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Всё ещё нужны модераторы

## grey

Всё ещё требуються знающие своё дело модераторы на форум. Сейчас особенно, так как я запускаю новый проект для таких же как я (кому надо тот поймёт :Smile: ) и этот форум читать не будет возможности. Только поддерживать смогу.

Пишите здесь ваши предложения и вопросы если есть.

----------


## Wolf

я про тематику проекта так и недопонял=) какая?

----------


## fucka rolla

вот и наш один форум обречен стать брошенным....... и будет валяться где нить на серваке......как дед хаус со своим последним посещением в 2006 году......
а жаль.... мне наш нравился сильно.....
коли админ покидает его....то вскоре и все потянуться куда нить.....

----------


## Wolf

*2 fucka rolla* а кто сказал что этот закрывается?

----------


## blooddrakon

В принципе могу быть здесь админом, я тут часто бываю, да и постоянно вижу дубли тем.

----------


## taggart

Рекомендую Драгона, хотя бы в модераторы. Крайне уравновешенный и ровный человек. (в общении с окружающими, по крайней мере).

----------


## fucka rolla

> 2 fucka rolla а кто сказал что этот закрывается?


 ни кто не сказал. просто всегда так......когда у админа нет времени или просто нашел че та получше...всегда начинают все расходится кто куда....... 



> В принципе могу быть здесь админом, я тут часто бываю, да и постоянно вижу дубли тем.


 здесь админ та не нужен...он ж сказал, что держать будет этот форум и переодически заходить.....  а про модеров необходимость на том сайте, куда он и собрался........ хотя здесл еще б один модер не помешал..... хотя бы на *мою проблему*......

----------


## Blackwinged

А с меня можете снимать модерство. Осталось мне не больше месяца, а если я и не умру, то будет мне далеко не до инета.

----------


## grey

*Blackwinged*
ок. хотя жаль конечно терять хороших модераторов.

*fucka rolla*
модераторы как раз нужны сюда.

*taggart*
это хорошо что уравновешенный но тут ещё важно чтобы часто бывал здесь

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Я часто бываю, хотя я тут не так давно, бываю каждый день в принципе могу.

----------


## fucka rolla

бери анубиса в модеры!!!!!

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

У меня вопрос, похоже что форум вернулся в прошлое где-то на сутки, не помню как это называется ну ладно, Это связано с пользователем Эвтаназия и его постами?

----------


## multiplegrudge

а как это относится к теме про необходимость в модераторах?

----------


## multiplegrudge

а три раздела ты решил за собой оставить или это тоже злополучный глюк форума? :-)

----------


## слеза_смерти

могу и я попробовать... если действительно нужно...

----------


## Ella

Если не найдешь кого получше, бери меня))

----------


## Wolf

ну если blooddrakon одному тяжело, могу предложить себя как модератора некот тем=)

----------


## blooddrakon

Да в принципе справляюсь пока, но если еще кто хочет на модера я тоже непротив)))))) Даже немного полегче будет

----------


## blooddrakon

И еще в любом случае нужен модер на корзину, а то если раздел и флудерский, то это не значит что там можно будет в дальнейшем материться и агатировать суицид, без последствий !

----------


## Wolf

я бы всетаки хотел попробовать, если никто не против. grey?
всеравно я здесь часто бываю

----------


## Аска

Осмелюсь предложить себя)
Рекламировать себя не буду, оставлю это тем, _кому неймется_ (с).   :Smile: )

----------


## Мария Хуана

я бы не отказалась, модерировать люблю =)

----------


## Белый дракон

Ну я тоже в принципе могу. Я, правда, никогда раньше не модерировал, но я часто здесь бываю и вроде как адекватен   :Smile:  .
Если все по каким то причинам откажутся  :roll:  , то я готов 8)

----------


## grey

большая просьба выставлять свои кандидатуры только тем, кто имеет приличное количество сообщений.
люди, с малым количеством сообщений по понятным причинам не рассматриваються  :Wink:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Если модераторы все еще нужны, то я могла бы предложить свою кандидатуру. Я, вроде, позитивная и вполне адекватная...=) Да и на форуме бываю каждый день...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*
+1,я за

----------


## blooddrakon

*Светлый Ангел* если еще нужны то я пожалую тоже поддерживаю твою кандидатуру.

----------


## Anathema666666

Дайте мне один раздел

----------


## Вия

а какая роль у админов?что они делают?

----------


## Вия

!!!светлый ангел!!!ты постоянно тут.почему бы и нет?)

----------


## bugfly

Да чего выбирать, пусть кто хочет, тот и модерит, тем-то дофига разбирать не переразбирать. А когда будет совсем много тем, ну там за 5000, можно будет по примеру блогов сделать, т.е. кто тему создал, тот её и модерит.

----------


## grey

админы админят. модераторы модерируют.

----------


## Freezer2007

жаль, неплохо справлялся

----------


## grey

Всё ещё требуются адекватные модераторы

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Всё ещё требуются адекватные модераторы


 Ах, черт! В такие моменты я жалею, что я не адекватная...+)))

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> Всё ещё требуются адекватные модераторы
> 
> 
>  Ах, черт! В такие моменты я жалею, что я не адекватная...+)))


 адекватный всмысле модерирования, а не по жизни. модератором даже псих из психушки может стать если он правильно выполняет свои обязанности)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*grey'юшка*, ты плохо меня знаешь =)

P.S. А то получится форум самоубийства и одного убийства несправевшегося модератора   :Big Grin:

----------


## TUSKA

Я с удовольствием.Если только от этого форум не обезлюдеет.Противно-Туска там,Туска здесь. :evil:

----------


## Freezer2007

Я мог бы попробовать, я неочень умею, но научусь походу если чего. 8)

----------


## blooddrakon

*TUSKA*, я тоже не против если ты будешь модером, тем более что я по своему личному желанию скоро перестану.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> я по своему личному желанию скоро перестану.


  :cry: ...

----------


## grey

Ещё очень важно мнение текущих модераторов о тех, кто желает стать модератором. Количество постов влияет на решение в последнюю очередь.

----------


## Blackwinged

Дело не в модераторах, а в пользователях. Тут уж ничего не поделаешь.

----------


## fallen_angel

Прошу дать права на модерирование раздела:
Способы суицида.

----
Просьба дать свое согласие/несогласие участников форума, особенно действующих модераторов и модеров в отставке.

----------


## Blackwinged

Если будешь соблюдать правила раздела, поудаляешь наконец левые темы и посты, то я за. Это, кстати, касается и нынешнего модератора. А то устроили там балаган.

----------


## fallen_angel

> Если будешь соблюдать правила раздела, поудаляешь наконец левые темы и посты, то я за. Это, кстати, касается и нынешнего модератора. А то устроили там балаган.


 Хочу попробовать почистить, именно поэтому и прошу права.

----------


## stre10k

вот насчет раскрутки я против - и так народа несерьезного много стало имхо

----------


## Aska

*fallen_angel*, поддерживаю твою кандидатуру.

Для меня остается загадкой, почему нельзя поставить несколько модераторов на один и тот же раздел. ИМХО, это добавит и объективности, и стабильности модерирования.

----------


## grey

> *fallen_angel*, поддерживаю твою кандидатуру.
> 
> Для меня остается загадкой, почему нельзя поставить несколько модераторов на один и тот же раздел. ИМХО, это добавит и объективности, и стабильности модерирования.


 можно и по 2 модератора. но их не так много чтобы давать каждому по куче разделов

----------


## Aska

4 модератора на 12 разделов. Можно, к примеру, дать 6 разделов TUSKA и Бритни Булгаковой, 6 - Светлому Ангелу и fallen_angel. Ну, или в другом наборе - это уже как захотят сами модераторы. 
Согласитесь, что одному человеку достаточно трудно следить за всем, что происходит в нескольких разделах, но можно поставить одного как бы "основного", а другого - "на подхвате". Мало ли, у кого-то интернет отрубили, или в больницу загремел, что не редкость на сегодняшний день на нашем форуме (здоровья вам всем непременно!), или ещё чего-нибудь непредвиденное случилось. А при уровне культуры и отвестветвенности форумчан, кототорый оставляет желать лучшего в большинстве случаев, отсутствие контроля очень пагубно сказывается на общей ситуации.

Подумай, grey.

----------


## Blackwinged

Лучше двоих-троих, но регулярно посещающих, адекватных людей.

----------


## TUSKA

Ну значит,Туску в топку?



> Если будешь соблюдать правила раздела, поудаляешь наконец левые темы и посты, то я за. Это, кстати, касается и нынешнего модератора. А то устроили там балаган.


 Улыбнуло :evil: 
До свидания.
grey,снимай меня-я даже модерировать не могу.

----------


## wwwww

> Ну значит,Туску в топку? 
> Blackwinged писал(а):
> Если будешь соблюдать правила раздела, поудаляешь наконец левые темы и посты, то я за. Это, кстати, касается и нынешнего модератора. А то устроили там балаган.
> 
> Улыбнуло  
> До свидания. 
> grey,снимай меня-я даже модерировать не могу.


   Туска) ты такая смешная. Ну почему ты так близко к сердцу воспринимаешь суждение отдельного человека? Кто такой Blackwinged? тебе важно его мнение?ты что из-за него прощаешься и даже готова уйти с модеров? Ну скажу тебе честно, если ты готова так быстро сдаться, значит тебе действительно не место в модерах. Каждому своё. Значит быть модером это не твоё.Смирись.И глупо по-моему из-за того, что у тебя не получилось быть модером уходить с данного форума.Если я правильно поняла, ты ж прощаещься и уйти хочешь?
    (ой это флуд был  :? ? )

----------


## Blackwinged

*TUSKA*
Какие мы обидчивые. Скажу честно, мне насрать, кто и что сейчас модерирует, но мне бы было очень приятно, если тот, кто это делает, будет делать это как положено. Читала ли ты правила раздела, который модерируешь? Так вот там ясно сказано, что левые темы и посты следует удалять. Это, конечно, не только к тебе относится, а так же и к предыдущим. Можете меня во всем обвинить, мол, устроил тут репрессии, даже пофлудить в "способах суицида" не дает.
Не обижайся.

----------


## TUSKA

*Blackwinged*
Тоже мне Божий воин.
Да если я сейчас возьму метлу и пойду удалять все,как ты выразился,левые посты,всякие там +1 и ИМХО,то во всём форуме останется,дай Бог,1000 сообщений!Что тогда начнётся?
Когда началось хер знает что в Дневнике и в Моей проблеме,да разлилась вся эта канализация на ни много ни мало 20 страниц,что-то никто не побежал,держа хвост трубой,орать на Дракона!Что-то я не припомню,что его обвинили в разведении балагана.
А я помодерировала неделю и сразу-на тебе-развела балаган!
А то,что никто не читает правила-не моя вина(может,они читать не умеют,всякое бывает) и банить налево и направо,а то и удалять я не буду.Там не было ни призывов,ни мата...
Да что я оправдываюсь.
Кто ты такой?
Забирай форум,модерируй.
На здоровье!

----------


## Blackwinged

Ты не поняла? Я, во-первых, говорил только о "способах суицида". Там эти "+1" совсем не в кассу. Об остальном форуме я молчу. 
Тебя конкретно никто не обвиняет - там и до тебя срач был, я знаю.



> Там не было ни призывов,ни мата..


 Дело не в призывах, а в том, что в разделе (у меня претензии только насчет "способов") оффтоп, флуд, темы в духе "как умереть, обожравшись мескалиновых кактусов", и прочая фантастика.

Вообщем, мне надоело. Успокаивать всяких неуравновешенных, если не сказать истеричек, в мои обязанности не входит и не входило. Я просто высказал свое мнение о происходящем и оправдываться ни перед кем не собираюсь.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Когда началось хер знает что в Дневнике и в Моей проблеме,да разлилась вся эта канализация на ни много ни мало 20 страниц,что-то никто не побежал,держа хвост трубой,орать на Дракона!Что-то я не припомню,что его обвинили в разведении балагана. 
> А я помодерировала неделю и сразу-на тебе-развела балаган!


 А это тонкий намек что следовало-бы )))) Ну спасибо ! Только вот кстате было это когда я уже стал редко на форуме бывать и то потом половину всей этой "красоты" поудалял. В способах я темы закрывал периодически, хотя конечно наверное кое что следовало бы и удалить, но и то это вызывало волну возмущения, и сообщения мне в личку с текстом "А почему ты закрыл мой способ как зарезать себя пилочкой для ногтей ??? А вот у Васи Пупкина получилось........".
И вобще *TUSKA* хватит уже слушать всяких "умных людей", ты должна поступать согласно правилам, и если ты так легко расстраиваешься от любой даже малейшей критики в твой адрес то соглашусь с *wwwww*, значит быть модером не твое ! Ну или пусть *grey* и вправду сделает еще одним модером в Способах Fallen Angel'а . 



> Читала ли ты правила раздела, который модерируешь?


 Это те которые ты там сам написал что-ли ? 



> Скажу честно, мне насрать, кто и что сейчас модерирует


 Ну рас тебе насрать то с какого ...... кого-то должна интересовать твоя оценка по вопросу на который тебе насрать ???

----------


## Blackwinged

> Это те которые ты там сам написал что-ли ?


 Да. Не нравятся?



> Ну рас тебе насрать то с какого ...... кого-то должна интересовать твоя оценка по вопросу на который тебе насрать ???


 Мне насрать, кто там модерирует. Важно только как он модерирует.

----------


## A

Моё мнение (которое конечно никого не интересует)-это то, что действия модераторов (не путать с личными высказываниями модераторов) должны быть минимально заметны.
Это как рэфери в футболе, когда судит хорошо - все смотрят на игру, когда начинает максимально придиратся по всем правилам, не всегда даже их зная - игры нет, основная персона матча-судья, которого все и матерят.
Поэтому хотел бы высказать свои пожелания (это моё личное мнение, которое скорее всего будет проигнорировано) модератораторам:

Обязаности модератора:

1) Закрывать явные дубли тем (не относится к разделу "Моя история", т.к. там будет всего три темы: "Нет смысла жизни", "Несчастная любовь" и "Болезни" ).
2) Удалять полностью левые темы (спам, реклама)
3) Удалять текст сообщения, которое не соответствует правилам форума с ссылкой на № пункта правил
4) Переносить темы, которые явно не относятся к данному разделу.

Модераторы не должны:
1) Изменять название темы автора (запретить это делать технически)-лучше тогда сразу закрывать тему
2) Изменять смысл сообщения автора 
3) "Прилеплять" огромное количество тем (10 "прилепленых" тем-это уже не удобно и выглядит не красиво)

----------


## fallen_angel

> 1) Изменять название темы автора (запретить это делать технически)-лучше тогда сразу закрывать тему


 Топики не должны называться: "Ааа, подскажите кто-нибудь".
Название топа должно быть кратким и информативным, пусть с помощью модерирования.




> 2) Изменять смысл сообщения автора


 Согласен. Слово, вырванное из контекста, меняет свой смысл.




> 3) "Прилеплять" огромное количество тем (10 "прилепленых" тем-это уже не удобно и выглядит не красиво)


 Согласен. Наиболее важные и распространенные можно и нужно прикреплять. Не более 4-5.
--------
некрасиво - слитно пишется.
Все, описанное выше, исключительно мое ИМХО.

----------


## Вия

а куда Туся ушла?она же была модером.

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Видишь,выгнали :cry: .
Я дела закончу,топик свой закрою,ещё пара человечков умирать собралась,посмотрю.
Пару неделек.
И-гуд бай,суицидер бэби.

----------


## Blackwinged

Как это печально((((((999

----------


## riogo

хочу стать модером отдельных разделов форума и при этом вести пару отдельных топов в форуме, но сначало хотел бы это обсудить лично с админом форума

----------


## Freezer2007

*riogo*
Я за, можно тебя вместо Бритни поставить, её давно на форуме небыло((

----------


## Коба

короче если какой нибудь админ уйдёт с полномочия 
я могу модерировать...

----------


## Sl0D

хочу несуицид модерировать^^

----------


## Вия

кхе...завтра ставят инет на комп теря с него могу здесь сидеть.могу предложить свою кандидатуру.

----------


## grey

если кто поддержит желающих, то обязательно рассмотрю их кандидатуру!

----------


## Freezer2007

поддерживаю желающих

----------


## riogo

я вию могу потдержать

----------


## WICKED

А я уже могу поздравить Вию с модерированием   :Smile:

----------


## Вия

пасипки)

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

Поддерживаю Вию и Коба

----------


## Freezer2007

Грей когда будут нужны модеры я готов.

----------


## grey

> Грей когда будут нужны модеры я готов.


 и снова в бой?  :Smile: 
готово

----------


## WICKED

Freezer2007 Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Freezer2007

спасибо

----------


## grey

снова нужны модераторы. естественно с репутацией, а не с 1 сообщением на форуме)

----------


## Black Angel

а репутация начинается от скольки сообщений? =)

----------


## grey

> а репутация начинается от скольки сообщений? =)


 репутацию выставляют участники форума. а по сообщениям - от 150 сообщений можешь проситься в модераторы)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

этими функциями народ еще не пользуется, может потом станут ставить. я бы в модераторы выбирал по активности на форуме.

----------


## ER

мож Nc?

----------


## MATARIEL

Я..))) шучу-шучу...

----------


## Black Angel

> я..))) шучу-шучу...


 а чего это ты шутишь? я б тебя поддержала  :Wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

спасибо конечно, я бы с радостью, но я в этом деле не разбираюсь, да и проблемы с инетом могут быть...

----------


## ER

ну и кто тогда?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Ты)

----------


## ER

Я?))))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

я заааа! кто против?)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

совершенно не против!=)))

----------


## ER

Вот спасибо!) Главное чтоб Grey не был против!

----------


## ER

кстати, когда он на форуме появится?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> кстати, когда он на форуме появится?


 Можешь отправить grey лс с ссылкой на тему, думаю он будет только рад новому помощнику.

----------


## ER

эммм.... ну ладно.

----------


## Black Angel

выдвигаю свою кандидатуру  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, будем вдвоем ацкими модерами...))

----------


## Suicide Church

ну я могу помочь, а че делать надо?

----------


## riogo

Suicide Church
уже хватает, а что нужно и так написанно

----------


## grey

Снова требуются модераторы.
Модератором может стать пользователь:
-написавший большое количество сообщений.
-имеющий репутацию нафоруме.
-активный и давно зарегистрированный.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а можно я?
ну можно?я буду хорошо себя вести.
я их всех побаню)))
ну честно, я буду очень стараться. правда-правда

----------


## Stas

пусть Black Angel лучше будет. тем более он ещё год назад хотел. вроде бы серьёзный человек.
если, конечно, он ещё не передумал...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вобщето это она, хочу предложить кандидатуру Hvis Lyset Tar Oss, на форуме давно, репутация отличная, вобще очень хороший человек, сказал серьезно отнесется к делу

----------


## gopa2

А я лично все кандидатуры поддерживаю. Пускай их всех сделают модераторами я только за. Главное чтобы они не усердствовали, а то модераторов тогда будет куча, а пишут на форуме не так уж чтобы дофига.

----------


## Stas

он, она не в этом суть... извиняюсь если что  :Smile:  Hvis Lyset Tar Oss так и нада: сам себя не похвалишь, никто не похвалит)))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

и я хочу предложить свою помощь в модерировании. а то какой-то ппц творится в последнее время со всех сторон.

----------


## riogo

> и я хочу предложить свою помощь в модерировании. а то какой-то ппц творится в последнее время со всех сторон.


  я не против

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

а в какой раздел-то модеры нужны? мне как бы не принципиально, но вроде как везде хватает=)

----------


## grey

> а в какой раздел-то модеры нужны? мне как бы не принципиально, но вроде как везде хватает=)


  когда как, смотря откуда уходят модераторы

----------


## Black Angel

За самого себя обычно не голосуют, так что я за *plaksivaya_tryapka*  :Smile:

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А меня, как возмете Модератором,,,?

----------


## огрызок тепла

а ты еще несколько раз  пост повтори, и тогда точно модератором станешь.

а можно я ее забаню?а дайте мне банилку в лапки и я буду наводить порядки!

----------


## grey

Банить за такие сообщения не надо. А Ищущая Печали пусть ещё раз перечитает условия вступления в модераторы.
*На данный момент все модераторы набраны, пока новые не требуются*.

----------


## grey

Пришлось отстранить несколько модераторов по их личной просьбе, да и один из них тут себя похоже богом почувствовал - тоже пришлось отстранить)

Снова требуются модераторы. Условия вступления прежние.

----------


## Гражданин

Я бы не прочь попробовать себя в роли модератора)

----------


## XoMKa

По скольку я не вижу тут лес рук и не слышу "Я хочу!!"
То предложу свою кандидатуру на модератора  :Smile:

----------


## Каин

Поддерживаю кандидатуру* Гражданина*.
Кого бы я еще выделил, ну если только одного, то *Игорька* . Слишком правильный модератор- неправильный модератор.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Да. Я тоже за Игорька )))

----------


## Гражданин

> Поддерживаю кандидатуру* Гражданина*.
> Кого бы я еще выделил, ну если только одного, то *Игорька* . Слишком правильный модератор- неправильный модератор.


 Спасибо за поддержку. Если бы назначили модером, то был бы повод чаще заходить на форум. Это еще и ответсвтенность большая... И да, надо бы как-нибудь таки оформить в разделе "Моя проблема" свою тему))

----------

